# i7 6700k ohne OC sehr heiss



## byTschus (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin neu hier und habe folgende Frage:
Wieso wird mein i7 6700k ohne OC (4GHz) sobald ich Prime95 starte (Small FFTs) 100°C heiss? Und zum Beispiel bei CS:GO (ca. 25% Last) 50-60°C? Und sobald ich Prime95 beende springt die Temperatur auf 20-30°C...
Ich habe einen NZXT Kraken X61 als Kühlung. Der Kühler sitzt richtig auf dem Prozessor, habe ihn zwei mal geprüft.
Im Anhang habe ich (mit meinen Paint Skills  ) zwei Screenshots von CoreTemp im Idle und Prime95 Last gemacht.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo byTschus,

und willkommen im Forum. Der Grund lässt sich in den Screenshots schon einfach erkennen.
Dein Board gibt viel zu viel Spannung auf die CPU, da sind 1,32V schon recht viel.
Kannst im Bios die Spannung weiter runterstellen (z.B. mal 1,2V) und dann testen ob deine CPU noch Stabil läuft.
An die eigentlich nötige Spannung muss man sich aber herantasten. Da jede CPU verschieden ist, gibt es da keinen festen Wert.

Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## taglicht (12. Oktober 2017)

Zum einen scheint das Werks-OC des Boards aktiv zu sein, denn normalerweise liegt unter Prime bei Belastung aller Kerne nicht der maximale Turbo an, sondern eben nur die Base Clock von 4 GHz. Nennt sich zumeist All Core Turbo.

Damit einher geht eine sehr wahrscheinlich viel zu hohe VCore, welche dann auch letzen Endes deine Temps enorm in die Höhe treibt. Angenommen, die ausgelesen VID entspricht der tatsächlichen VCore, bist du knapp 0,13v über der Standardspannung von 1,2v. Und das ist ne Menge Holz. Damit kannst du zumeist bereits Taktraten von 4,5 bzw. 4,6 GHz problemlos erreichen.

Lösung für dein Problem also,ab ins UEFI und den ganzen Auto-OC Krempel abschalten.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Oktober 2017)

Vid ist nicht gleich vcore, denke eher es liegt an einer zu hohen Auto Spannung sowie deiner Kühlung. Lass die Lüfter + Pumpe mal volle pulle laufen und schau ob es besser wird. Wo hast du die AIO montiert , Lüfter saugen kühle Luft von außen an?


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Oktober 2017)

und täglich größt das murmeltier....auto-oc, zu hohe vcore und prime 
Zwei möglichkeiten:

-einstellungen korrigieren
-auf prime pfeifen

suchs dir aus


----------



## blautemple (13. Oktober 2017)

Die 140 Watt riechen schwer nach eine Spannung jenseits der 1,3V. Da wundert mich die Temperatur nicht. Da hilft nur die Spannung manuell zu senken...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Einfach kein Prime mehr machen.
Deine CPU ist halt nicht soo gut, wenn der für den Standard Kram schon so hohe Spannungen braucht.


----------



## byTschus (13. Oktober 2017)

Voilà, Spannung auf 1,2V limitiert und Temperaturen sind bei Prime Last auf 45C. Vielen Dank!
Warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen...


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2017)

Sehr gut 

Von diesem Punkt aus kannst du noch weiter optimieren wenn du lustig bist.
Entweder undervolten und die Spannung in kleinen Schritten weiter senken oder
Overclocken.


----------



## byTschus (13. Oktober 2017)

Da werde ich mich ans OC wenden, mal schauen was ich bekomm...


----------

